# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  قصة قصيرة علمية

## انسان اكثر

توصل الباحثون إلى أن ترتيب المولود في العائلة يحددشخصيته، فشخصية المولود الأول تختلف عن المولود الثاني و تتطابق هذه النظرية فيمعظم الحالات.


بالنسبة للمولود الأول :

فشخصيته قيادية بالفطرةمنهم الكثير من الزعماء و رواد الفضاء،لديهم دائما حس قوي بالتفوق كما أن لديهم حبالسيطرة بشكل كبير. إنهم أشخاص انتقائيين كما إنهم دقيقين جدا في مختلف مناحيحياتهم و لا يحبون الفشل، كما إنهم لا يحبون المفاجآت.

سلبيات شخصية الطفلالأول:


إنهم أشخاص مزاجيين و أحيانا يفتقرون إلى الحساسية ، كما إنهم لايتقبلون الرفض لذلك يصرون دائما على اخذ ما يريدون مما يجعلهم استفزازيين إلى حدما. يتصرفون من منطلق أن لديهم الأجوبة الصحيحة لكل معضلة. هؤلاء الأشخاص ، لايثقون بغيرهم و لا يعتمدون إلا على أنفسهم ،،أما الطفل الأوسط فيالعائلة:


فهو إنسان عاطفي، ذو شخصية مرحة ومسلية كما انه عادة ما يتجنبالمواجهة. عادة هم أشخاص هادئين ومتواضعين. لديهم قدرة على الاستماع لجميع الأطرافمن اجل حل أي مشكلة، لذلك هم وسطاء ناجحون.
أما سيئات هذه الشخصية فهي تتمتعبقدرات قيادية اقل من الطفل الأول، يواجهون مشكلة في تحديد علاقاتهم مع الناس. همأشخاص مترددين في اتخاذ أي قرار من شأنه الإساءة إلى الغير.

الطفل الأخير فيالعائلة :


هم أشخاص لطفاء يحبون تسلية الأشخاص المحيطين بهم، كما إنهملا يتورعون عن المغامرة من حين لآخر. إلا أن هؤلاء الأشخاص يميلون إلى الملل بسرعة،كما إنهم يخافون من أن يرفضهم الآخرين، هم أشخاص أنانيين في العادة :cool:

----------


## الأمل البعيد

رائع جدا مشكووووور أخي ع الموضوع الحلو
ينقل منتدى الأسرة والطفل
تحياتي
الأمل البعيد

----------


## ملكة سبأ



----------


## أميرة باحساسي

طرح رائع
شكرا لك ... ووفقك الله

----------

